# Nica Libre Potencia Churchill Extra Cigar Review - Loved it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First, this cigar just looks sophisticated. Second, the construction and burn were almost perfect. Third, the flavors were excellent. This cigar...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Potencia Churchill Extra Cigar Review - Loved it


----------

